# Puma on the loose near Estepona



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Someone posted a video on a Spanish wildlife page on FB of a big cat trotting across a field at the back of his garden. Apparently it was later confirmed as a puma, though no zoos have reported one missing.

Just thought I'd warn you Mrypg9 in case he/she comes looking for a snack... Keep an eye on the dog bowl!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's now made the papers!

Puma panic in Estepona! | Planet Marbella


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It was probably Our Little Azor out for a stroll


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> .
> 
> Just thought I'd warn you Mrypg9 in case he/she comes looking for a snack... Keep an eye on the dog bowl!


He came back from his stroll around Estepona with this in his mouth....
Uh oh, I see trouble....


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Seriously though, that is quite close to you and I know you like walking up in the hills.

Any apprehension at all?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Seriously though, that is quite close to you and I know you like walking up in the hills.
> 
> Any apprehension at all?


Nah.....I faced down Militant in the 1980s.......
I fear nothing...


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

These stories come out in expat rags almost yearly. Here's one from 2007. 

La Cala Cougar | Olive Press News Spain

I have see lots of huge wildlife...usually whilst sat on the terrace with a good bottle of wine


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> It's now made the papers!
> 
> Puma panic in Estepona! | Planet Marbella


Wonder who writes the copy...."It may of been"


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Wonder who writes the copy...."It may of been"


Dunno, never been to Planet Marbella. Don't speak the language.

The original video posted on FB is reproduced in this article. It's not very clear, and hard to judge the size. Could it just be a supersized domestic cat? Whatever it is I hope no daft prat starts shooting at it.

Is a big cat on the loose in Estepona?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Could it just be a supersized domestic cat? Whatever it is I hope no daft prat starts shooting at it.


Absolutely it could, although it would likely not be domesticated and have gone completely feral.
Huge sized feral cats are a big problem in Australia so they certainly can get quite big.

I wont post any links because the content is quite disturbing and gruesome but the size they get to can be massive.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Shock, horror...fear for children's safety. Could only come from the Express:spit:

A shocked tourist filmed what seems to be a puma walking around in his backyard | World | News | Daily Express


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it the same one? I won't click on links to the Express, I don't want to contaminate my browsing history.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

alcalaina said:


> is it the same one? I won't click on links to the express, i don't want to contaminate my browsing history.


:d:d:d:d


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

We get reports of 'big cats' up in Scotland/Lake District and Wales, to date its always turned out to be feral cats on the prowl. 

Muntjac deer are on the increase in the UK, looks like a small group were released a few years ago quite local to me and the herd(s) are increasing. Muntjac are a small deer and we are obliged to use a lower calibre round to hunt them but the meat is wonderful.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Muntjac deer are lovely, gentle creatures. 

You are not 'obliged' to kill them at all......


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Muntjac deer are lovely, gentle creatures.
> 
> You are not 'obliged' to kill them at all......


They do have to be culled though. If numbers get too high, they can do all sorts of damage. And if you're going to kill them you might as well eat them. Bring back the wolf!

Deer: 50% cull 'necessary to protect countryside' - BBC News


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Muntjac deer are lovely, gentle creatures.
> 
> You are not 'obliged' to kill them at all......


They taste good so I will shoot them. I don't shoot bunny much these days, not because they a lovely gentle creatures but because I'm not a great lover of Rabbit meat...I prefer Hare.

Deer in general are causing major problems and we do need a cull, it would be good to see affordable venison on sale more in the UK.


----------

